# blockchain



## fragagou

Kαλησπέρα. Έκανα μια μετάφραση στον όρο 'blockchain', αποδίδοντάς του τον όρο 'αλυσίδα κοινοποιήσεων'. Ό'τι υπήρχε στο διαδίκτυο μου φάνηκε αρκετά ώς μηχανική μετάφραση. Το 'blockchain' δεν καθίσταται ξεκάθαρο το τί είναι απο τον όρο 'αλυσίδα μπλόκ' για παράδειγμα, γιατί προυποθέτει την γνώση του όρου 'block'. Ο όρος 'κοινοποιήσεων' έχω την ιδέα ότι δίνει μια πολύ πιο ξεκάθαρη εικόνα του τι είναι το 'blockchain'. Παρακαλώ, θα ήθελα να ακούσω την γνώμη σας γύρω απο το θέμα. #fragagou, #Αλυσίδα Κοινοποιήσεων, #Alysida Koinopoihsewn


----------



## Acestor

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά. Σε μια συζήτηση με τον όρο "blockchain" θα πρέπει ο αναγνώστης να γνωρίζει τι είναι το μπλοκ, αλλιώς τι γυρεύει εκεί πέρα. Και αν μιλάμε για κρυπτονομίσματα, είναι καθιερωμένοι οι όροι "μπλοκ" και "αλυσίδα των μπλοκ" (δες εδώ). Η ΕΛΕΤΟ έχει προτείνει τον όρο «πλοκάδα», αλλά αυτός θα είναι ακόμα πιο άγνωστος.


----------



## fragagou

blockchain:a public, immutable and decentralized data-structure which is used as a ledger for the currency’s transactions. The term was initially used for digital currencies, but actually is a wider term including many other appliances other than them.
αλυσίδα κοινοποιήσεων:μία δημόσια, μη δυνατόν να μεταβληθεί, αποκεντρωμένη αλυσίδα δεδομένων, που αρχικά τουλάχιστον, είχε εφαρμογή στον χώρο των ψηφιακών νομισμάτων. Ο όρος παρόλα αυτά μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί και σε ένα πλήθος επιπλέον περιοχών της ανθρώπινης δραστηριότητας.


----------



## fragagou

Acestor said:


> Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά. Σε μια συζήτηση με τον όρο "blockchain" θα πρέπει ο αναγνώστης να γνωρίζει τι είναι το μπλοκ, αλλιώς τι γυρεύει εκεί πέρα. Και αν μιλάμε για κρυπτονομίσματα, είναι καθιερωμένοι οι όροι "μπλοκ" και "αλυσίδα των μπλοκ" (δες εδώ). Η ΕΛΕΤΟ έχει προτείνει τον όρο «πλοκάδα», αλλά αυτός θα είναι ακόμα πιο άγνωστος.


Καλησπέρα! Καλή χρονιά κιόλας.  Αρχικά δέν θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου. Όντως θα είναι πιθανόν να ξέρει τί είναι το μπλόκ μιάς και θα μιλάει για 'blockchain', αλλά εμένα προσωπικά μου πήρε αρκετά μέχρι να καταλάβω τι στο καλό σήμαιναν όλα αυτά. Αν εκείνον τον καιρό είχα δεί τον όρο 'κοινοποίησεων' θα "έμπαινα" πιό γρήγορα στο νόημα του όρου 'blockchain'. Στον όρο 'πλοκάδα' θα συμφωνήσω σίγουρα μαζί σου στο να μήν αναφερθούμε εκτενώς.


----------



## Acestor

Για το πρώτο μέρος θα έλεγα:
a public, immutable and decentralized data-structure which is used as a ledger for the currency’s transactions.
μια δημόσια, αμετάβλητη και αποκεντρωμένη δομή δεδομένων που χρησιμοποιείται σαν ένα είδος λογιστικού βιβλίου για την καταγραφή των συναλλαγών του νομίσματος.

Περισσότερο είναι «αλυσίδα εγγραφών» παρά «κοινοποιήσεων».


----------



## fragagou

Acestor said:


> Για το πρώτο μέρος θα έλεγα:
> a public, immutable and decentralized data-structure which is used as a ledger for the currency’s transactions.
> μια δημόσια, αμετάβλητη και αποκεντρωμένη δομή δεδομένων που χρησιμοποιείται σαν ένα είδος λογιστικού βιβλίου για την καταγραφή των συναλλαγών του νομίσματος.
> 
> Περισσότερο είναι «αλυσίδα εγγραφών» παρά «κοινοποιήσεων».


Πολύ σωστά. Άν ο όρος περιοριζόταν μόνο όμως, στο να περιγράψει την καταγραφή των συναλλαγών ενός νομίσματος. Ο όρος 'blockchain' έχει ήδη αρχίσει να βρίσκει εφαρμογές σε διάφορους άλλους τομείς όπως ενδεικτικά θα αναφέρω, 'πιστοποίηση προιόντων', 'εκλογές',
'εξυπνα συμβόλαια', τομείς οπου ο όρος 'κοινοποίησεων' αποκτάει και προσδίδει αν μή τι άλλο, όχι λανθασμένο νόημα.


----------



## Acestor

Με την απόδοση του όρου σαν «κοινοποίηση» υπάρχουν τα εξής προβλήματα:
Στην ορολογία επιδιώκουμε να έχουμε έναν γενικό όρο, αντίστοιχο με τον αγγλικό. Αποφεύγουμε να έχουμε διαφορετική απόδοση ανάλογα με τον ειδικότερο τομέα εφαρμογής του όρου.
Ο αγγλικός όρος block δεν μπορεί να σημαίνει «κοινοποίηση».
Ενδεχομένως εννοείς τη δημόσια εγγραφή. Αλλά θα πρέπει, έτσι κι αλλιώς, να μας εξηγήσεις ποιος είναι ο συγκεκριμένος τομέας όπου θέλεις να πεις «κοινοποιήσεις» τα blocks και με ποια τεκμηρίωση.


----------



## fragagou

Χαίρομαι πολύ που γίνεται αυτή η δημόσια συζήτηση. Αρχικά γιατί είναι η πρώτη φορά που προτείνω απόδοση αγγλικού όρου στα Ελληνικά(!!!) και έπειτα γιατί ζώντας στο 2018 πιά έχω την δυνατότητα να τολμήσω μια τέτοια ενέργεια εκμεταλλευόμενος τους θαυμάσιους νέους δρόμους που μας ανοίγει το διαδίκτυο. Θεωρώ ότι ο όρος πρόκειται να παίξει πρωταγωνιστικό ρόλο στις μελλοντικές συζητήσεις της παγκόσμιας κοινότητας και ώς εκ τούτου πιστεύω ότι η αντιστοίχιση του όρου με τον αγγλικό είναι κρίσιμη,και θα πρέπει και ουσιαστικής μορφής, ουσιαστικής με την έννοια της σωστής παραπομπής των ελληνόφωνων δεκτών του όρου στην ουσία και όχι στην κατ'ιστορικήν συγκυρία, αντιστοίχισή του. Βεβαίως και το 'block' δέν είναι 'κοινοποίηση', αλλα οφείλουμε να δείξουμε ότι το 'blockchain' δέν αποτελείται απο μπλόκα, αλλά απο κοινοποιήσεις. Κοινοποιήσεις κάθε μορφής. Καταλαβαίνω όταν αναφέρεσαι στην ανάγκη αποφυγής απόδοσης διαφορετικών όρων σε ειδικότερους τομείς εφαρμογών. Θεωρώ ότι ο όρος 'κοινοποιήσεων' καταφέρνει να έχει καθολική ισχύ σέ όλους τους εμπλεκόμενους τομείς. Τώρα άν θέλεις, μπορούμε να κάνουμε μια πιό εκτεταμένη κουβέντα γύρω αποτην ειδική μορφή που μπορεί να εξυπηρετεί σε κάθε περίπτωση. Όντας νόμιμος πάντα.


----------



## Acestor

Ίσως δεν συμφωνούμε στη σημασία του όρου «κοινοποίηση». Θα πρέπει να μου δώσεις μια σημασία, έναν ορισμό, που να είναι ευρύτατα αποδεκτός, και μια χρήση του αγγλικού block που να έχει αυτή τη σημασία. Αλλιώς, όχι μόνο εμένα δεν θα πείσεις, αλλά και κανέναν άλλο.


----------



## fragagou

Acestor said:


> Ίσως δεν συμφωνούμε στη σημασία του όρου «κοινοποίηση». Θα πρέπει να μου δώσεις μια σημασία, έναν ορισμό, που να είναι ευρύτατα αποδεκτός, και μια χρήση του αγγλικού block που να έχει αυτή τη σημασία. Αλλιώς, όχι μόνο εμένα δεν θα πείσεις, αλλά και κανέναν άλλο.


Γενικά το να πείθω δέν συμπεριλαμβάνεται στη λίστα με τους σκοπούς μου, αλλά το να βοηθήσω ανθρώπους να καταλάβουν τι είναι ο όρος 'blockchain' στα ελληνικά είναι(πάντα με τον-θέλω-να-πιστεύω εύστοχο τρόπο που ο ίδιος έχω). Αν λοιπόν ρώταγα εγώ με την σειρά μου ποιό άλλο επιχείρημα θα βρίσκαμε υπέρ της χρήσης του όρου 'μπλόκ', πέραν της επαναλαμβάνω ιστορικής παρουσίας του στην αγγλική λέξη (και η ιστορική παρουσιά δέν είναι κάτι που υποτιμώ καθόλου πρέπει να τονίσω), ποιό θα ήταν αυτό;


----------



## Acestor

Μα κυρίως 
διάδοση:
"Αλυσίδα των μπλοκ" OR "αλυσίδα μπλοκ" - Google Search
και
αντιστρεψιμότητα: Από το «μπλοκ» το «block» απέχει ένα βήμα. Από την «κοινοποίηση» πώς να πας στο «block»; Θα πας στο sharing ή στο shared+κάτι άλλο ή κάτι παρόμοιο.

Εξακολουθώ να απορώ πώς κατέληξες στην «κοινοποίηση» ωστόσο και πραγματικά θα ήθελα να δω σε τι στήριξες αυτή την απόδοση.


----------



## velisarius

fragagou said:


> 'blockchain' δέν αποτελείται απο μπλόκα,



I agree. "Block" has several meanings in English, which makes _αλυσίδα μπλοκ_ confusing. The relevant meaning in "blockchain" is _κύβος/κυβάκι. 
_
For those, like me, who had no idea of the "blockchain" concept, you can see a nice diagram here showing the data blocks side by side in a chain.
_What is Blockchain Technology? A Step-by-Step Guide For Beginners_


----------



## Acestor

Hi. We need to find a Greek term for "block", and "blockchain" will follow.
I mentioned in my first message that the Hellenic Society for Terminology (ELETO) has already proposed the term "πλοκάδα", in which case a blockchain would be "αλυσίδα πλοκάδων".
I've found a detailed presentation here: block = πλοκάδα
I disagree with "κοινοποίηση". 
The problem with ELETO's recommendations is that there are no mechanisms to make them immediately known to users of the terms. As a result, terms that may be inappropriate are spread among users before a more appropriate term can create a new reality. Πλοκάδα has been around since 2008 but there are few people using it.
There is no need for us to here to come up with a third term.


----------



## fragagou

Το 'blockchain' δέν αποτελείται απο μπλόκα, αλλά απο ΚΟΙΝΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΑ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ. Και η κοινοποίηση αυτή μένει αναλλοίωτη στον χρόνο. Κάτι σαν μια καταγραφή της πραγματικότητας σε real-time, απόλυτα μή αναστρέψιμη αλλά και παγκοσμίως κοινοποιήσιμη. To μή αναστρέψιμο, σε real time κινούμενο χαρακτηριστικό του 'blockchain' ας υποθέσουμε ότι δίνεται με κάποιον τρόπο απο το συνθετικό της αλυσίδας. Το μπλόκ αναφέρεται σε δεδομένα, αλλά όχι οποιαδήποτε δεδομένα. Αν ήταν έτσι το ονομάζαμε 'αλυσίδα δεδομένων' και τελείωνε η ιστορία. ΠΡΕΠΕΙ (πιστεύω, συγχωρήστε μου το ύφος), να πληροφορήσουμε το κοινό, για τον κοινοποιητικό τους ρόλο, ρόλο μοναδικό ιστορικά τις μέρες που διανύουμε.Το 'κοινοποιήσεων', προφανώς ο καθένας καταλαβαίνει ότι αναφέρεται σε δεδομένα για πατάτες, και όχι στις ίδιες τις πατάτες, συνεπώς συμπεριλαμβάνει τον όρο 'δεδομένα' . Κατ'αυτή την έννοια, θεωρώ τον όρο νόμιμο. Το 'blockchain' είναι μια 'αλυσίδα κοινοποιήσεων'. Αν βρεθεί ένας καλύτερος όρος για το τι είναι, θα ήμουν χαρούμενος.


----------



## fragagou

I will do my best to inform all fellow english-speakers on the above debate.The whole debate is whether the greek term 'κοινοποιήσεων' can be used as a substitude for the 'block' part of the term 'blockchain. My thesis is that it can. The greek term 'κοινοποιήσεων'can be found translated as'notifications'. It actually represents an idea of sharing info, notifying people in other words through a structure of collecting data called 'block'. So block actually refers to a collection of globally shared data in real time without the ability to modify any of the ones already put in the chain. The  term i have proposed, 'κοινοποιήσεων' includes the idea of a data collection as it can refer to a data collection while at the same time provides us with a hint on the 'sharing' aspect of them. And what you share, you cannot take back. You have given word for it. So we could also call it 'αλυσίδα λόγων' from the greek expression 'έδωσα λόγο για αυτό' which can be translated as 'i gave word for it'. But that would be misleading as well, because the 'term 'λόγων' can take a multitude of meanings.


----------



## ireney

Αυτή τη στιγμή που μιλάμε, πέραν του όρου της ΕΛΕΤΟ, υπάρχει ορολογία που χρησιμοποιείται από τους γνώστες του αντικέιμενου είται για το blockchain είται για το block;


----------



## Acestor

Acestor said:


> Μα κυρίως
> διάδοση:
> "Αλυσίδα των μπλοκ" OR "αλυσίδα μπλοκ" - Google Search
> και
> αντιστρεψιμότητα: Από το «μπλοκ» το «block» απέχει ένα βήμα.



Μόνο το «αλυσίδα (των) μπλοκ» που ανέφερα πιο πάνω.


----------



## ireney

Οπότε γιατί ψάχνουμε για άλλον όρο;


----------



## fragagou

Γιατί το 'White Paper' θα το λέγαμε 'Λεύκο Χαρτί' τότε. Γιατί μπορούμε και καλύτερα.


----------



## ireney

Δηλαδή το «αλυσίδα μπλοκ» δεν θεωρείται όρος μεταξύ των επαϊόντων; Ο λόγος που ρωτάω είναι απλός: Εάν υπάρχει ήδη αποδεκτή ορολογία μεταξύ των χρηστών καθώς και «επίσημη» πρόταση (όπως της ΕΛΕΤΟ) τότε το θέμα είναι λυμένο. Είτε μας αρέσει ο όρος είτε όχι. Εάν δεν υπάρχει ορολογία ήδη σε χρήση τότε το πράγμα αλλάζει.


----------



## fragagou

ireney said:


> Δηλαδή το «αλυσίδα μπλοκ» δεν θεωρείται όρος μεταξύ των επαϊόντων; Ο λόγος που ρωτάω είναι απλός: Εάν υπάρχει ήδη αποδεκτή ορολογία μεταξύ των χρηστών καθώς και «επίσημη» πρόταση (όπως της ΕΛΕΤΟ) τότε το θέμα είναι λυμένο. Είτε μας αρέσει ο όρος είτε όχι. Εάν δεν υπάρχει ορολογία ήδη σε χρήση τότε το πράγμα αλλάζει.


Δέν γνωρίζω την απάντηση στην ερώτησή σου. Δέν γνωρίζω επίσης άν υπάρχει κάποια νομοθεσία (τι ωραία λέξη!) γύρω απο το θέμα της ονοματοδοσίας γενικότερα. Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι υπεύθυνοι για την γλώσσα μας, καθώς και φύλακες αυτής θα πρέπει να είμαστε εμείς οι ίδιοι, παραφράζοντας :'*H τήρηση της Γλώσσας επαφίεται στον πατριωτισμό των ομιλούντων τη, που δικαιούνται και υποχρεούνται να αντιστέκονται με κάθε μέσο εναντίον οποιουδήποτε επιχειρεί να την καταλύσει με την αυθεντία.*'.


----------



## faithless

Γειά σας διάβασα την συνομιλία σας και πιστεύω μια μετάφραση στον όρο 'blockchain'ώς Αλυσίδα Κοινοποιήσεων είναι συντακτικά σωστά και θα ήταν σωστή επιλογή να εφαρμοστεί.


----------



## HaraT

Καλησπέρα, θα συμφωνήσω με την άποψη του Acestor ότι εφόσον υπαρχει η απόδοση του όρου δεν χρειάζεται περαιτέρω ανάλυση, από την άλλη όμως, δεν μπορώ να πω ότι θα χρησιμοποιήσω τον όρο "πλοκάδα"με ευχαρίστηση. Το καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν γίνεται κάθε φορά που δεν μας αρέσει μια λέξη να προσπαθούμε να αλλάζουμε την απόδοση, έχουμε δει όμως αρκετές φορές ότι κάποιες αποδόσεις δεν επαρκούν για τις ερμηνείες των εκάστοτε λέξεων και για αυτόν τον λόγο το βλέπω θετικά στο να γίνονται προσπάθειες βελτίωσης εφόσον υπάρχει ανάγκη. Ωστόσο, θα συμφωνήσω και πάλι με τον Acestor για την απόδοση "αλυσίδα κοινοποιήσεων" και θα τολμήσω να πω ότι θα με κάλυπτε καλύτερα το "αλυσίδα καταχωρήσεων".


----------



## HaraT

* Θα συμφωνήσω και με τον όρο "αλυσίδα συστοιχιών" και ακόμα καλύτερα "τεχνολογία αλυσίδας συστοιχιών". IATE - IATE : Entry details *


----------

